# mystery electronic components



## dtectr (Dec 24, 2010)

More from the batch of Mass Spec components. Anyone recognize these & content?? purpose??
thanks

  Can i blame it on my Opera browser?? No, just brain f**t.

let's try it again ... :roll:


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2010)

They look like reed switches.


Jim


----------



## dtectr (Dec 24, 2010)

These have never been installed - I have about 255g of them. any ideas on values?
thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 24, 2010)

They vary in what type of precious metal is usually coated on the contact point.
They may be worth more as a usable item than the metal content.

Jim

http://reed-switch-info.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed_switch


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 25, 2010)

Although probably rare, I have seen reed switches plated with an Au/Pd alloy.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.meder.com/movies-produkte010.html


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

dtectr said:


> More from the batch of Mass Spec components. Anyone recognize these & content?? purpose??
> thanks
> 
> Can i blame it on my Opera browser?? No, just brain f**t.
> ...






Yep! Magnetic reed switches! Test them to see if they are "Normally Open" or Normally Closed" switches and then put them on ebay! If you bring a strong magnet close to the side of the switch they will either open or close depending on switch type. Should bring WAY more than metal content! And! If you don't want to mess with it...shoot me a count and price and I may be interested!


----------



## Irons (Feb 21, 2011)

Reed switches are neat. I have a bunch of them from the '70s when they were fairly common. I would definitely put some up on fleabay. You should get a good return.


----------

